# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  أذى الناس بالكلام !!

## دحية الكلبي

هناك أناس يؤذون بالكلام ولهم لسان متسلط 
والناس الذين حولهم يصفقون لهم لأن الضعيف ينجذب للقوي !!

فهل هناك وعيد لمثل هؤلاء

----------


## هويدامحمد

التحذير من حصائد الألسنة
/*/*//*/*/* :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: */*/**/*/
فيا أيها الناس، اتَّقوا الله وقولوا قولاً سديدًا، يُصلِح لكم أعمالكم، ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم، ومَن يُطِع الله ورسوله فقد فاز فوزًا عظيمًا، ومَن كان يُؤمِن بالله واليوم الآخِر فليقل خيرًا أو ليسكت، فإنَّ الله تعالى  قال:"  لَا خَيْرَ فِي كَثِيرٍ مِنْ نَجْوَاهُمْ إِلَّا مَنْ أَمَرَ بِصَدَقَةٍ أَوْ مَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ إِصْلَاحٍ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاتِ اللَّهِ فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا" [النساء: 114].

أيُّها الناس:
اتَّقوا خطر ألسِنتكم؛ فإنَّ كلام ابن آدم كله محفوظ عليه؛ يقول تعالى -: " وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ لَحَافِظِينَ * كِرَامًا كَاتِبِينَ "[الانفطار: 10، 11].

وكلُّ كلام ابن آدم عليه لا له، إلاَّ ذكر الله وما والاه، وفي الحديث عن النبيِّ - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - قال: ((وهل يكبُّ الناسَ في النار على وجوههم - أو قال: على مَناخِرهم - إلاَّ حَصائدُ ألسنتهم))؛ والمراد بحصائد ألسنتهم: جزاء الكلام المحرَّم وعقوباته، فإنَّ الإنسان يزرَع بقوله وعمله الحسنات أو السيِّئات، وكلٌّ سيحصد ما زرَع يوم القيامة، فمَن زرَع خيرًا حصَد كرامةً، ومَن زرَع شرًّا حصَد ندامةً.

وفي الصحيح عن النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - قال: ((إنَّ الرجل ليتكلَّم بالكلمة من رضوان الله ما يظنُّ أنْ تبلغ ما بلغَتْ، يكتب الله له بها رضوانه، وإنَّ الرجل ليتكلَّم بالكلمة من سخط الله لا يظنُّ أنْ تبلغ ما بلغَتْ، يهوي بها في النار أبعد ممَّا بين المشرق والمغرب)).

أيُّها المسلمون:
كان ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما - يأخُذ بلسانه ويقول: ويحك، قُلْ خيرًا تغنم، أو اسكُتْ عن سوء تَسلَم، وإلاَّ فاعلَم أنَّك ستندم، وكان ابن مسعود - رضِي الله عنه - يحلف بالله الذي لا إله إلاَّ هو، ما على الأرض من شيء أحوج إلى طول سجن من لسان.

وفي الترمذي عن أبي هريرة - رضِي الله عنه - عن النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - قال: ((إنَّ الرجل ليتكلَّم بالكلمة لا يرى فيها بأسًا، يهوي بها سبعين خريفًا في النار)).

أيُّها المسلمون:
ما أكثر الناس اليوم الذين يتصدَّرون المجالس والمنتديات بكلامٍ لا يرَوْن به بأسًا، فيعرضون أنفسهم لهذا الوعيد! فما أكثر الذين يتصدَّرون المجالس بالكذب! وقد قال - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -: ((إيَّاكم والكذب؛ فإنَّ الكذب يَهدِي إلى الفجور، وإنَّ الفجور يَهدِي إلى النار، وما يزال الرجل يكذب ويتحرَّى الكذب حتى يكتب عند الله كذابًا)).

وقد وصَف الله الكاذِبين بأقبح ما وصَف به الكافرين الجاحدين لآيات الله، فقال:" إِنَّمَا يَفْتَرِي الْكَذِبَ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَاذِبُونَ"[النحل: 105].

أيُّها المسلمون:
تَتفاوَتُ دَرجات الكذب بحسب ما يُحدِثه من الضرر، ويجرُّه من الشرِّ، فأعظَم الكذب إثمًا القولُ على الله ورسوله وفي دينه بغير علم، والجرأة على التحريم والتحليل دون برهان؛ قال تعالى -:" وَلَا تَقُولُوا لِمَا تَصِفُ أَلْسِنَتُكُمُ الْكَذِبَ هَذَا حَلَالٌ وَهَذَا حَرَامٌ لِتَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ لَا يُفْلِحُونَ" [النحل: 116].

وفي الصحيح عن النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - قال: ((مَن كذب عليَّ متعمِّدًا - وفي لفظ: مَن قال عليَّ ما لم أقل - فليتبوَّأ مقعده من النار)).

وقد رأى النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - ليلةَ الإسراء رجلاً يُشَرشِر شدقَه إلى قَفاه، هكذا يُعذَّب إلى يوم القيامة، فسَأَل عنه، فقيل له: هو الرجل يكذب الكذبة فتُحمَل عنه حتى تَبلُغ الآفاق، وما أكثر الذين يختَلِقون الأكاذيب ليُضحِكوا الناس، أو ليُضلُّوهم، أو ليَصِلوا بواسطة الكذب إلى أغراضٍ خبيثة، وأهدافٍ دنيئة، ثم ينشرون هذه الأكاذيب في المجالس أو عبر وسائل الإعلام المتنوِّعة، فيقلبون الحق باطلاً، والباطل حقًّا، ويُظهِرون الحسنات على أنها سيِّئات، والسيِّئات بمظهَر الحسنات، بواسطة زخرف القول.

وصدق الله العظيم إذ يقول:"شَيَاطِينَ الْإِنْسِ وَالْجِنِّ يُوحِي بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ غُرُورًا وَلَوْ شَاءَ رَبُّكَ مَا فَعَلُوهُ فَذَرْهُمْ وَمَا يَفْتَرُونَ * وَلِتَصْغَى إِلَيْهِ أَفْئِدَةُ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ وَلِيَرْضَوْهُ وَلِيَقْتَرِفُو  ا مَا هُمْ مُقْتَرِفُونَ" [الأنعام: 112 - 113].

أيُّها المسلمون:
ومن أنواع الكلام المذموم الذي ينتَشِر في بعض مجالس الناس الخوضُ في الباطل، وهو الكلام في المعاصي، والتحدُّث عنها بما يُروِّجها بين الناس، أو يُهوِّن وَقْعَها على مَسامِعهم، ويُشِيع الفاحشة بينهم، ومنه التحديث بما يقَع في المجتمع من المخالَفات التي يرتَكِبها بعضُ الأفراد حيث يتحدَّث بها مَن له اطِّلاع عليها ممَّن قلَّ فقهُه في مجالس العامَّة، والتحديث عنها ممَّا يفرح الأشرار والمنافقين، ويُشِيع الفاحشة بين المؤمنين؛ وقد قال تعالى -: " إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ تَشِيعَ الْفَاحِشَةُ فِي الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ" [النور: 19].

ومِن نشْر الفاحشة بين المؤمنين ما تقوم به بعضُ المؤسَّسات، وبتعاوُنٍ من بعض الآباء وأفراد الأُسَر من نشْر وترويج الأفلام والمسلسلات الهابطة، التي تُغرِي بالزنا، وتهون البغاء، وتُعلِّم الأحداث فنونَ الإجرام، وألوان التمرُّد على سلطة الآباء والحكَّام.

أيُّها المسلمون:
ومن أخطر أنواع الكلام المذموم الذي يعدُّ من حَصائِد الألسنة، وتَفُوح به كثيرٌ من مجالس مَن ينتَسِبون إلى الخير - ما يشيع في تلك المجالس من القِيل والقال التي محصلتها الوَقِيعة في أعراض الأكابر من العُلَماء، والتحريض على نزْع يد الطاعة من أولي الأمر، وإحداث النفرة والفرقة بين خيرة الإخوان والدُّعاة إلى الله تعالى - بسبب الخوض في الأحاديث، ونقل الأخبار، ودون وعْي وتثبُّت، مطيَّتهم في ذلك "زعموا"، و"قالوا"، و"حدثني مَن أثق بعلمه"، ونحو ذلك من المصادر المهلهلة، والتي هي من أسلحة الفتنة التي تخرب الناس، وتُشتِّت الكلمة، وتزرَع الضغائن والأحقاد في الصُّدور، وتُفسِح المجالس للمُغرِضين والمتربِّصين بهذا المجتمع الآمِنِ الدوائرَ.

وفي الصحيح عن حذيفة - رضي الله عنه - قال: "بئس مطية الرجل زعموا"، وفي الصحيح عن النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - قال: ((إيَّاكم والظنَّ؛ فإنَّ الظنَّ أكذب الحديث)).

ومن كلام بعض أهل العلم: وما كلُّ ما يُعلَم يُقال، وقال ابن مسعود - رضِي الله عنه -: "إنَّ الشيطان ليتمثَّل بصورة الرجل، فيأتي القوم يُحدِّثهم بالحديث من الكذب فيتفرَّقون، ويقول الرجل منهم: سمعتُ رجلاً أعرِفُ وجهَه ولا أدري مَن هو، سمعته يحدث".

وهذا فيه التنبيه على خطَر كيْد شَياطِين الإنس والجن، ومَن يفعَل فعلهم من بُسَطاء الناس وذوي الأهواء منهم، الذين ينقلون الأخبار المكذوبة، ويصنَعون الحوادث الملفَّقة المفتَعَلة، ثم يُشِيعونها في مجالس الناس وكأنها قَضايا مسلَّمة، فيكون لها الأثَر السيِّئ في الإرجاف لبعض الناس، وتثبيط همم آخَرين عن الخير، وإساءة الإخوان بعضهم لبعض، وإثارة الفتن، وتخريب الناس؛ نتيجة حادثة مكذوبة أو خبر مغرض أو نحو ذلك.

ولو تأمَّلت كثيرًا ممَّا يحدث في مجالس الناس اليوم تجد كثيرًا منه لا سند له صحيح يعتمد عليه في النقل، وإنما هو بواسطة "زعموا"، و"يقولون"، و"حدثني مَن أثق به"، وما صح منه، فلا يعرف وجه وقوع الفعل ومناسبة القول حتى يحكم عليه أو له، مع أنَّ كثيرًا من الحوادث الصحيحة والأخبار الصادقة لا بُدَّ أنْ تترجَّح المصلحة في روايتها وإشاعتها، وإلاَّ فإنَّ الإنسان يكون مُعرَّضًا للوقوع في الغيبة أو النميمة، وينطَبِق عليه قولُه  تعالى -: " وَإِذَا جَاءَهُمْ أَمْرٌ مِنَ الْأَمْنِ أَوِ الْخَوْفِ أَذَاعُوا بِهِ وَلَوْ رَدُّوهُ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ وَإِلَى أُولِي الْأَمْرِ مِنْهُمْ لَعَلِمَهُ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَنْبِطُونَ  هُ مِنْهُمْ" [النساء: 83].

فاتَّقوا الله في كلامكم، واحذَرُوا حَصائِد ألسِنتكم، لا تُشِيعوا الفاحشة، ولا تتكلَّموا بالبهت، ولا تتسبَّبوا في إثارة الفِتَن وتخريب الأمَّة، فإنَّ كلامكم مستطر، ومجزيُّون به يوم العَرض الأكبر.

بارَك الله لي ولكم في القرآن العَظِيم، ونفَعَنا جميعًا بما فيه من الآيات والذكر الحكيم.

أقول قولي هذا وأستَغفِر الله العظيم الجليل لي ولكم من كلِّ ذنب، فاستَغفِروه يَغفِر لكم، إنَّه هو الغفور الرحيم.

رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/moalem/15/42220/#ixzz2WqanHtFo
الشيخ عبدالله بن صالح القصيِّر

----------


## دحية الكلبي

بارك الله فيك 
أقصد هل ورد وعيد معين فيمن يؤذي ويحزن أخاه المسلم بلسانه ؟!

----------


## هويدامحمد

=قال الإمام مالك رحمة الله عليه كلمةً عجيبةً غريبةً! قال رحمه الله: أعرف أناساً لا عيوب عندهم تكلموا في عيوب الناس، فأوجد الناس لهم عيوباً، وأعرف أناساً عندهم عيوب سكتوا عن عيوب الناس فستر الله عيوبهم.

=!! أذية المسلم لا تفوت؛ إما أن ينتقم الله من المؤذي في الدنيا، أو ينتقم منه في آخر لحظاته من الدنيا، أو ينتقم منه في الآخرة، أو يجمع الله له بين الثلاث النقم والعياذ بالله.

=عورات المسلمين عظيمة! ما خلق الله الإنسان لكي يهتك عورات المسلمين: (من ستر مسلماً ستره الله، ومن تتبع عورة مسلمٍ تتبع الله عورته) وورد في الرواية الأخرى: (ومن تتبع الله عورته فضحه ولو في عقر داره).

= طائفةٌ أرادوا أن يقطعوا طريق السفر لما شعروا بالسآمة والملل، فلما أرادوا أن يتحدثوا بحثوا عن الشيء الذي يتفكهون به 
بحثوا عن الشيء الذي يضحكهم ويسليهم ..
فلم يجدوا إلا عباد الله الصالحين، فقال قائلهم: (ما رأينا مثل قرَّائنا هؤلاء أرغب بطوناً ولا أجبن عند اللقاء!) من هم؟ إنهم القراء؛ حفاظ كتاب الله عز وجل، يقولون: ما رأينا مثل قرَّائنا هؤلاء أرغب بطوناً -أناس يحبون الدنيا- وأجبن عند اللقاء وأخوف عنده! فنزل جبريل من أطباق السماوات العلى بتلك الآيات العظيمة من الله جل وعلا يوم سمع أحبابه وأولياءه ينتقصون من هؤلاء الذين لا خير فيهم: قُلْ أَبِاللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ * لا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ [التوبة:65-66]؛ ليس لكم عذر، قد كفرتم وخرجتم من الدين والملة بهذه الكلمات اليسيرة، فصاروا يتعلقون بناقة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقولون: (يا رسول الله! كنا نتحدث حديث الركب -كنا نقطع مسافة السفر- وكانت الحجارة تضرب رجل أحدهم فتسيل بالدماء والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يلتفت إليه ويقول: أَبِاللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ * لا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ [التوبة:65-66]) أضاقت عليكم الدنيا فلم تجدوا شيئاً به تفرحون، أو منه تضحكون إلا عباد الله الصالحين؟ وهذه هي عاقبة كل من استهزأ بأولياء الله وعباد الله الصالحين.
فإياك، ثم إياك وأولياء الله! وإياك ثم إياك والراكعين الساجدين، فإن الله يحبهم ويحب من أحبهم، ويعادي من عاداهم، فلا تنطقن بكلمةٍ تستحق بها قول الله تعالى: أَبِاللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ [التوبة:65]، قال بعض العلماء: إن هؤلاء القراء حفظوا كتاب الله، فكان الاستهزاء بهم استهزاء بدين الله عز وجل، ولذلك قالوا: من استهزأ بالعالم واستخف بالداعية إلى الله فقد استهزأ بالدين..

=يقول اللَّه سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى: وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ بِغَيْرِ مَا اكْتَسَبُوا فَقَدِ احْتَمَلُوا بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُّبِينًا [الأحزاب: 58].
في هذه الآية الكريمة -يا عباد الله- يُبَيِّنُ الله تَعَالَى شناعة وبشاعة جريمةِ أذِيَّةِ المسلمين بغير حَقٍّ؛ بما رتَّبه عليها سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى من العقوبة الغليظة، وما وصفها به من البهتان والإثم المبين؛ فهي جريمة عنيفة تتجلى فيها أقبح صور الظلم والعدوان، وتظهر من خلالها خساسة نفس المؤذي بغير حق وقلة ديانته؛ إذ إن الله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى جعل للمسلم حرمة، من تخطاها بغير حق شرعي؛ فقد عرَّض نفسه لغضب الله تَعَالَى ومَقْتِه.

= عن ابن عمر رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أن النبي  قال: ((وَمَنْ بَهَتَ مُؤْمِنًا أَوْ مُؤْمِنَةً حَبَسَهُ اللَّهُ فِي رَدْغَةِ الْخَبَالِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ بِالْمَخْرَجِ)).
=المرجفون والمنافقون والنمامون الذين قال فيهم النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: {لا يدخل الجنة قتات   } وكفى بذلك وعيداً!

=كما أن هناك نوعاً من أنواع الربا لا يفطن له الناس ويغفلون عنه، وهو الذي نبَّه عليه النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ {وإن من أربى الربا الاستطالة في عرض المسلم بغير حق   } وهذا من الوعيد الذي يزجر القلوب المؤمنة عن أن تنال من أعراض المؤمنين.
 وجاء في الحديث الآخر: {الربا سبعون باباً، أيسرهن مثل أن يأتي الرجل أمه   } نعوذ بالله! وهل هناك وعيد أشد من هذا؟ ونهي وزجر أشد منه؟!
ويقول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في الحديث الآخر الذي رواه الإمام أحمد {درهم رباً أشد من ست وثلاثين زنية   } فهذا حال الربا، وهذا وعيد الله في المرابين.

-والله أسأل أن تكون هذه العقوبات زاجرة  ورد وعيد معين فيمن يؤذي ويحزن أخاه المسلم بلسانه ؟!

----------

